# Bypass activation????



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Any ideas on how to bypass activation on 10.1 galaxy tab?


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

yea tap top left top right bottom left bottom right of the screen then hit volume up


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

i have the verizon version only 3 buttons on the rleft 
side volume and power


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

actually i got it thanks


----------



## kenbrooks39 (Aug 16, 2011)

So how did you do it.. Ive tried over and over,, Am I missing something? Thanks for your help


----------



## kenbrooks39 (Aug 16, 2011)

So how did you do it.. Ive tried over and over,, Am I missing something? Thanks for your help


----------



## Asenduk (Jun 22, 2011)

ombracol said:


> actually i got it thanks


How did you do it?

Update: finally got it to work


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"Asenduk said:


> How did you do it?
> 
> Update: finally got it to work


Mind sharing how to do it, for others? Thanks.


----------



## nawaf (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks. I followed the directions and it worked on first trial like a charm.


----------

